# Sheephead Chowder



## Guthooked (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking for new ways to eat all those Sheephead, I came up with a quick and easy fish chowder recipe. 1 can of cream of potato soup, 1 1/2 cups of whole milk, 1 teaspoon of Old Bay. 1.5 pounds of diced fillets, 1/4 cup each of diced onion and bell pepper, butter, white pepper and salt to taste. Garnish with shredded Parmesan cheese and pork rinds.

Saute onions and peppers in butter, then add fish and Old Bay, add milk and soup, then stir and simmer for 20 minutes. Finally add cheese and other seasonings to taste.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

what? no tabasco? does look good though


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Guthooked (Feb 25, 2009)

Fishing Dad said:


> what? no tabasco? does look good though


I did write "other seasonings to taste". I like Crystal Sauce!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Mmmmm yummm!!
Team Fish_On
You the man David


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good recipe. i'll have to try that

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jack2 said:


> good recipe. i'll have to try that
> 
> jack


oh, crap

i just realized i don't have any sheephead. duh.....

jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chunk the sheepies and par-boil in zataran's crab boil before you add it to the chowder. Amazing, tastes like lobster.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*sheephead,*



jack2 said:


> oh, crap
> 
> i just realized i don't have any sheephead. duh.....
> 
> jack


When we going fishing Jack.

Bruce


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds great !! I did a little healthier version with taters, celery, carrots , plain milk and chicken stock . Not thick but tasty. Sheepshead is perfect for soups/ chowders


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Nifty. I had been thinking about a chowder (never made one). I'll have to give this a try this weekend.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Mmmm... it's that sheep head time of year again


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I may have to try this... Have some i just froze a week or 2 ago.


----------

